# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  Lampu signāls

## cukurs555

Labdien.

Ir nepieciešams iegūt signālu 450 - 0 - 450 V kaut ko līdzīgu sinusam ar līdzstrāvas nobīdi 225V. Frekvences robežas 2 - 10 MHz. Negribu izmantot transformatorus. Bija doma izmantot Gu-50. Strāvas maks amplitūdas vērtība 150 mA. 
Varbūt kāds var ieteikt kaut ko kā pareizāk rīkoties. Šī strāva tiks laista iekšā spolē bez serdes. http://foto1.inbox.lv/tom-c/15-11-2017/lampa.png

----------


## Elfs

http://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/eBa...=1491494918085

----------


## kaspich

es vairaak esmu par pasha buuveeshanu, nevis gatavu hvz kaa pirkshanu.
tiesa gan taja shemaa nebuus pareizais Uout offset.
uz pirmaa grid -padsmit voltus vajadzees, lai to Iout dabuutu,otraa grid slegums arii izraisa jautaajumus.

----------


## flybackmaster

interesanti kam tas offset nepieciešams
var izmantot mosfet

----------


## AndrisZ

> Bija doma izmantot Gu-50.


 Pirms darbojies ar lampām, būtu nedaudz jāsaprot kā tās darbojas. Šajā gadījumā - pentode.
Palasi, kam paredzēts tās otrais tīkliņš un vai pareizi būs to sazemēt!

----------


## kaspich

> interesanti kam tas offset nepieciešams
> var izmantot mosfet


 ap 40W siltumaa+ 10Mhz?

----------


## kaspich

> Pirms darbojies ar lampām, būtu nedaudz jāsaprot kā tās darbojas. Šajā gadījumā - pentode.
> Palasi, kam paredzēts tās otrais tīkliņš un vai pareizi būs to sazemēt!


 ar otro tiiklu buus interesanti. Ua kriit ljoti zemu [es jau nerunaaju par afftara noraadiito 0, bet 250V ofsets jau saka, ka Ua buus neadekvaati zems], attieciigi - cik to likt, lai nekurinaatu? 100V?
staavums buus nekaads. tad jau driizaak darbinaat triodes rezhimaa. 

Afftar - tehniskais uzdevums + sheema neiet kopaa. Lampu nevar pilniigi atveert. 0V uz anoda dotajaa versijaa nedabuut [piikjii]. Pie noraadiitajiem parametriem jaaveido daliita baroshana [offsetam]. Precizee, kaa tas viss tiks sleegts!

----------


## kaspich

nu, shaadi tas viss straadaas, kaa prasiits. Ui iestaada straavu [100mA max], 150 pie esoshajiem spanjiem nespiid [pat, ja samazinaas negatiivo].

----------


## cukurs555

Paldies par ieteikumiem. mazliet papildināju shēmu. http://foto1.inbox.lv/tom-c/15-11-2017/lampa1.png 
tad šādā veidā varētu strādāt?

----------


## kaspich

protams, ka nee.
klau, nje umnjichai - staasti, kas tas buus, tad taps skaidrs, kaadai sheemai jaabuut.

un jaa, interesanti, kaada ir Tava izgliitiiba. No vienas puses, I/U avotus ziimee, tb., kaut kaadi prieksmeti apguuti. No otras puses - taadas auzas naak aaraa, kas buutu jaazin pamatskolas fizikas liimenii..

----------


## cukurs555

tā būs spoles pētīšana un tās magnētiskā lauka pētīšana.

----------


## kaspich

smalki.. tb, Tu pienjem, ka uz spoles var krist 225V, un peetiisi taas lauku..

man ir propo - es Tev varu paliidzeet ar sheemu, ja Tu paklachosies. Mani patieshaam interesee: kursh vizs, kursh fakjis, kursh kurss. Kaapeec izveeleejies sho jomu, kaads ir Tavs liimenis, saliidzinot ar kursa biedriem. kaapeec neprasi padomu vinjiem, kaa veertee pasniedzeeju limeni.
Mani tas patieshaam interese, jo - kad es mekleeju kaadus papildspeekus saviem projektiem, tad [aarpus zinaamo speeciigo kadru loka] ko jaunu un ceriigu atrast ir gandriiz neiespeejami...

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Kaspich, es, protams, bez uzbraucieniem autoram, bet tas aplinkus ož pēc mūžīgā dzinēja, ne pēc studiju projekta.

----------


## flybackmaster

> ap 40W siltumaa+ 10Mhz?


 kkur pat žurnālā Radio bija MOSFET raidītājs. ja grib rezervi izmanto GaAs MOSFET/JFET

----------


## kaspich

> kkur pat žurnālā Radio bija MOSFET raidītājs. ja grib rezervi izmanto GaAs MOSFET/JFET


 pag, es zinu, ka ir taads zurnaals. es zinu, ka ir augstfrekvences mosfeti, kurus var izmantot. teema bija - 450V swings, 150mA straava, bez trafiem. taapeec arii mineeju siltumjaudu.
p. s. Kodoskiltava - shoreiz Tev, laikam, nebuus taisniiba. viss nav tik slikti.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

OK, tad atvainojos autoram. Vnk "spoles un magnētiskā lauka pētīšana" bieži ir tipiska atmazka induktivitātes nesaprašanai un visādu muļķību darīšanai.

----------


## kaspich

Afftar, reku risinaajums:


Tavas nepareizaas lietas:
1. uz droseles [taapat kaa uz Tavas slodzes L] liidzspriegums jaaparedz 0, nevis paarsimts V, kaa Tavos ziimeejumos. padomaa pats: drosele [par Tavu spoli nerunaajot] buus ar R tuvu 0. Kaa uz taas var krist 200+V? nekaa;
2. virknee ar slodzi jaasleedz C liidzsprieguma atsaistei. Sheemaa C2. Neredzu vajadziibu ciniities ar galvaniski neatdaliitu risinaajumu [tad vajadzees servo, pasaakums kljuus sarezgjitaaks];
sheemaa:
3. uz otraa tikla: 200V, I paredzi kaadus 5..10mA
4. pirmajam tiiklam - ar poci uzstaada vajadziigo offset, I kontrolee uz 1R rezistora;
5. C2 atbilstosh frekvencei [Z vari izrekjinaat pats], ar darba spriegumu vismaz 450V, liec pleevi;
6. uz lampas anoda: swings 200..600V, videejaa veertiiba 400V [pie baroshanas 400V]. Lielaaks swings gjenerees I caur otro tiiklu.

ja ir aktuaali, var palielinaat R katoda kjeedee - sanaaks lokaalais feedback - palielinaas stablitaati DC, bet samazinaas AC pastiprinaajumu. Piemeeram, uzliec 75 Ohm, 3W. uz pirmaa tiikla tipiski buus -5V; uz katoda +10V [pie I=150mA]. AC pastiprinaajuma saglabaashanai vari shunteet katoda R ar C. Bet, to var dariit, ja speeleejies ar sine. Citaadi buus jaaciinaas ar paarejas procesu.

Njem veeraa, ka kliedejamaa uz anoda pie 150mA buus 60W [max videejaa nepaartrauktaa ir 40W, peec datasheet], tb, papildus dzesee lampu, nepaarcepini, darbini iislaiciigi. Jeb - gaaz lejaa Uanoda, samazini Ianoda, samazini U uz 2.tiikla.

----------


## flybackmaster

Nevar aizmirst kvēldiegs patērēs arī vismaz ~20W
Tam C2 nebūs problēma ar pašrezonanci pie 10MHz?

----------


## kaspich

kveelei kaut kaadi10W jaaparedz.
par to C: nekas tur nebuus. Lieli spriegumi, mazas straavas, tur principaa - liec ko gribi: 10uF, 10nF.. Z buus zem 1 Ohm, U kritums zem 100mV, uz kpeejaa U fona - nekaadu probleemu.

----------


## cukurs555

Paldies par shēmu un citām idejām, būs jāsākt būvēt.

----------


## kaspich

iemet bildes, kaa Tu plaano realizeet taas baroshanas n shit, varbuut tur arii kas jaapamaina  ::

----------


## cukurs555

Labdien. Te bildes http://foto.inbox.lv/tom-c/15-11-2017 . Kvēli darbina ar līdzspriegumu ~14 V 0,87A pārbaudīju. Otrais tīkliņš pieslēgts pie +180 V un patērē kādi 5 mA vai vairāk ja palielina signāla amplitūdu. Oscilogrāfā redzams ka izejas signāls ir tāds  "bieza līnija"  - tas laikam nav labi. Bet vispār signāla pastiprināšana notiek. maksimālo spriegumu vēl nemēģināju vajadzēs dabūt autotransformātoru un tad domāju lēnām pacelt un skatīties līdzi izeju un otrā tīkliņa strāvu.

----------


## cukurs555

Aizmirsu piebilst ka to apaļo pretestību (bildēs redzama) nomainīju uz potenciometru un nedaudz signāls uzlabojās - palika "tievāka līnija" izejā.

----------


## cukurs555

Labdien.
Priecīgu visiem jauno gadu.
Problēma - pie 10 MHz frekvences nevaru pilnībā iedarbināt tranzistoru SWT9N150. Sprieguma kritums uz spoli ir tikai ~50V.
kā signāla avotu izmantoju JDS6600 signāla ģenerātoru.
Secinājums - tranzistoru SWT9N150 nevar pinībā atvērt un aizvērt jo ieejas kapacitāte ir aptuveni 4000 pF.
Varbūt kādam ir kāda labāka ideja kā pilnvērtīgi iedarbināt trnazistoru SWT9N150 pie frekvences 10MHz?

----------


## korium

Kā saprotu, mosfets tiek darbināts lineārajā režīmā?
Pats gan esmu šamos darbinājis kā slēdžus, protams izmantojot atbilstošus draiverus.
Nav tā, ka dotais tranzistors ir sasniedzis savu ātrdarbības robežu?
Pases datos kāpuma un krituma laiks ir tikai čuču mazāks par 100ns.

----------


## cukurs555

Jā tranzistors tiek darbināts lineārā režīmā.
Par ātrdarbību laikam Tev ir taisnība. 
Zinu, ka pie maziem spriegumiem tranzistoriem ātrdarbību var it kā palielināt ar schottky diode. Pielikumā bilde.
bet šajā gadījumā tas neder.

----------

